# Cola shot's!



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

These are the main cola's from the pinapple express clone and the roadrunner. Early reports: The pinapple express went into the cure jars today. Had some sample bud that was awsome! A pinapple taste with a dank backing. The buzz was melting, it seemed to melt like ice all through my body! The roadrunner has a different taste. Kinda like a good inscence. The buzz is phenominal! Killed the knee throbbing! Also help me coast off to sleep fer a couple of hours. Deffinatly will do these again!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

:woohoo: :clap: :smoke1: nice ~
xox
OHC


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Most excellent chef!  I can almost smell it from here.


----------



## ishnish (Jan 28, 2010)

:aok:


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

Ty all! Loving the smell when i burp em!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

looks very nice I want a bowl....


----------



## Qman (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice :aok:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 28, 2010)

There's a smiling Chef somewhere! Looks nice and gooey, too.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 28, 2010)

> Loving the smell when i burp em!



Thank goodess burping MJ smells NOTHING like burping from hu*man*s.

Way to go Chef, so cool it gives you the knee throbbing relief!  Glad you are feeling better, and hope the wife is too!


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

2dog i got a pinapple bong hit fer ya! BK she is super sticky! yup i'm a smiling! Gracias tc......i had roasted garlic potato's fer lunch....don't think that would be appealing smoke. Hehehe i'd smell like and irish/italian landrace!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you need a second opinion. PM me for my address, lmao. Nice looking buds. I ordered one fem bean of Pineapple Express due to yours and jaam's threads. I can't wait to try it outdoors.


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Hehehe, got ya benny! Brother i'd like to see this one grown outside! She's some awsome smoke i'm telling ya!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

mnakes me so bummed that mine got seeded by that stupid hermi and had to be cut early...someday!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful pics Chef :aok:

How proud do you feel?

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

nice buds chef


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 29, 2010)

Really nice!  I'm loving the trichs!  The trim should have made some excellent hash!


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

2dog keep tring. Hie...i feel........ james brown! Ty duck they are sweeet! Lf got some good almost bubble with it and the roadrunner leaves!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 29, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hie...i feel........ james brown!


 
Just for you Chef.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgDrJ5Z2rKw

Thumbs up, I as many have watched :aok:

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Hehehe.......woooooooooaaaw i feel good! duhna nuna nuna nuh!


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2010)

Here ya go Hie a sample nug fer ya!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 31, 2010)

You are soooo teasing us outsiders Chef :hitchair: 

She looks beautiful, its as if I can taste her smell from 6,000 miles away, weird lol

Spring is soon, it was the day I was born on.

The day of the new spring is the day of the year, mathematics mean nothing.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Amen brother!


----------

